

How to get Sh*t Loads of Customers & Users for Every Thing You Do - kingsidharth
http://www.64notes.com/how-to-get-loads-of-customers-users-for-every-thing-you-do

======
hugh3
Why does this remind me of Steve Martin's "You can be a millionaire and never
pay taxes! First, get a million dollars..."

Is there any new information here? Any fresh perspective? Or just an overly
large promise combined with a couple of platitudes, some clip art, white-on-
black Helvetica and a Steve Jobs reference?

~~~
kingsidharth
Lol, I don't know what you are talking about. Is that a book?

Ermm... this one is different I guess. Check it out? But yeah it has Steve
Jobs reference. He is "that" evil, you see.

~~~
hugh3
The Steve Martin stand-up bit I was referring to went something like:

"You can be a millionaire, and never pay taxes again! Yes, you can be a
millionaire, and never pay taxes again! First, get a million dollars! Then,
don't ever pay taxes again!"

It was funnier when he said it.

~~~
kingsidharth
Haha! It was funny when I read it :P

